# Chemical Guys Bear Claw pad - wow



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Added one of these to a basket on impulse, so glad I did, what an awesome thing.

Massive and holds so much liquid, you can fold it and treat it like a microfibre cloth, with it folded in half, one swipe, turn, another swipe, flip and fold, another, turn another. Did a bonnet with four effectively clean passes and a single visit to the bucket. Is like having four of other mitts/pads in one.

Worth a look if you're in the market.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Ive just bought 2 yesterday, looking forward to it


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

I have one of these coming Monday. I saw them for a tenner and looked like a bargain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Just bought one due to this post 

got it here for £7 and the website didn't charge postage!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Also just got 1 £6:99


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Ordered one £6.99 delivered,,Bargain.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Cyclonetog said:


> Just bought one due to this post
> 
> got it here for £7 and the website didn't charge postage!


Ooh, anyone know any discount codes? :lol:


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

wayne451 said:


> Ooh, anyone know any discount codes? :lol:


Honestly crossed my mind, but then I thought if they're prepared to send me that for £7 that's a good enough deal for me.

Long term plan, if I like it is probably to get 2 more and use a 2BM / multi pad hybrid technique.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Cyclonetog said:


> Honestly crossed my mind, but then I thought if they're prepared to send me that for £7 that's a good enough deal for me.
> 
> Long term plan, if I like it is probably to get 2 more and use a 2BM / multi pad hybrid technique.


Cheapest I can do is £5.06 delivered.

Go via topcashback for 3.03% cashback. Then get from cp4l and use discount code mid20 which gets it down to £5.22 delivered. Cashback tracks at a later date!)

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/chemical-guys-bear-claw-premium-wash-mitt-552995030

EDIT: Scratch that. That's the wash mitt not the wash pad.


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

The thing is really heavy after it’s soaked, holds a crazy amount of water. I think it’s great value for a tenner so those of you who got it for around £7 got a real bargain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine arrived today looks top quality not had chance to use it as the weather isn’t too good.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Same, came today.

All I've done is stick 1 finger in the packet to feel the fibres. I notice no instructions, do we wash this thing before the first use?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Cyclonetog said:


> Same, came today.
> 
> All I've done is stick 1 finger in the packet to feel the fibres. I notice no instructions, do we wash this thing before the first use?


I won't I reckon it will be fine in a bucket of wash and wax.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ordered one and its way bigger than expected lol


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

steveo3002 said:


> ordered one and its way bigger than expected lol


Mine arrive today, same as earlier posters.

Personally I was expecting something a bit 'more' than what I received.

I'm a pragmatic person though so let's see what it performs like? As I've said a few time's I continue to use cheap **** noodle sponges from eBay China.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh for goodness sake, thought I'd catch up on unread threads, and ended up buying a couple of the mitts from CP4L. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I bought the mitt version instead of the pad as I always dropping wash pads :lol:
Mitt arrived very quickly & altho' I've had a good feel doublesho oh err :lol haven't had the chance to use it yet

Bargain for the money mind ...


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Also purchased two. Feels good quality, will try them out over the weekend.
Good spot OP.
Dm


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

How are you guys getting on with the Bear Claw pad and if you have used it what do you think?

Would like to hear some opinions on how it handles during the wash process, because for some unknown reason I can't seem to pull the trigger on a couple of these, even though they are selling at a great price.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I used it last weekend.
I liked using it very much, the amount of area it covers is amazing. Using the method stated by the OP, (fold, clean, flip, clean, fold, clean, flip, clean) it gets a lot of work done in a short space of time.

The downside for me, is that I managed to get a lot of large particles stuck in the pad that wouldn't come out in the rinse bucket. As I usually use the multi mitt method with short pile mitts, they rinse out easily. This CG pad had to go in the washing machine.

It's a great tool, I think it needs to be used in the right situation.


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Cyclonetog said:


> I used it last weekend.
> I liked using it very much, the amount of area it covers is amazing. Using the method stated by the OP, (fold, clean, flip, clean, fold, clean, flip, clean) it gets a lot of work done in a short space of time.
> 
> The downside for me, is that I managed to get a lot of large particles stuck in the pad that wouldn't come out in the rinse bucket. As I usually use the multi mitt method with short pile mitts, they rinse out easily. This CG pad had to go in the washing machine.
> ...


Mine also had to go in the machine after using it just once but came out good as new after. It covers such a large area on the car when soaked which is good. For their price they're great but wouldn't spend more than a tenner for one. If people are getting them for around the £6 mark at the moment I'd grab a couple.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I’d echo the last 2 posts, covers a phenomenal area but a bugger to get the crap out of it. If you put it in the washing machine it comes up perfect.

I’ll be buying some more of them for sure.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks guys... maybe it was the risk of getting some dirt trapped in the fibres that was putting me off, but then I suppose you could say that about any wash medium, think I might try the pad and the mitt and see how it goes.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

As I mentioned on the previous page, when it first arrived I had felt a bit underwhelmed before I used it. 
I actually got around to using it on Saturday just gone and thought at the time that I had to bump this thread to say how impressed I was with it. I bought another 2 on the back of using it with the intention of throwing them all in a bucket at once and folding/flipping them as mentioned.
I don’t get on with wash mitts.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

wayne451 said:


> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/chemical-guys-bear-claw-premium-wash-mitt-552995030
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that. That's the wash mitt not the wash pad.


Seems CP4L don't have the mitts in stock, as I received an automated message from them after ordering 


> The item you have ordered is a non-stocked line and we are currently checking with our special order supply team for availability. Once we have confirmed availability we will notify you of the estimated delivery time to you. Thank you for your patience whilst we confirm this information


So in the mean time I've ordered 2 of the pads from the CG's


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

It is similar to the Adams Pad, which was very popular, then someone said that Adams Pad scratched the car and suddenly everyone would replace it with microfibre Madness pad , you behave like a flock of sheep.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Ste T said:


> https://amzn.to/2VoxjiG
> £2.17 with FREE delivery


Similar ones on AliExpress for £1.82 + £0.05 shipping


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Are still available for £7


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

jbhoo said:


> Are still available for £7


Statement or Question, But yes

Chemical Guys Bear Claw Premium Wash Mitt with Synthetic Fur


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry it was a question, and I was referring to the op about the wash pad not wash mitt.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

If you use the link I posted, it's actually discounted a little further to £6.29. But a few of us got free shipping for some unknown reason where it's currently £2.99 for shipping.

Looks like there's 10% discount across the site, and free delivery over £50 so you could still get a bargain.


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I did look at the link but it was showing the £2.99 postage which threw me as you mentioned, so I take it the free postage is random then lol.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I think it was just some sort of glitch tbh.

At the time there was no mention of a free postage offer that I could see.


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Has anyone used their bear claw with a grit guard? I don’t use a grit guard and was considering getting one but imagine with the bear claw it would just rip bits off and get tangled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I just ordered one for £6.99 and wasn't charge any delivery:thumb:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

I finally bit the bullet and ordered one, I was quite surprised at the feel of it as it was quite silky to the touch and I was expecting it to be more coarse with it being synthetic.

Forgot to mention I went for the Mitt and not the Pad.

They are selling for £5.36 on Amazon at the minute.


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> I finally bit the bullet and ordered one, I was quite surprised at the feel of it as it was quite silky to the touch and I was expecting it to be more coarse with it being synthetic.
> 
> Forgot to mention I went for the Mitt and not the Pad.
> 
> They are selling for £5.36 on Amazon at the minute.


For that price I might need to get a couple more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Used my bear claw mitt for the first time today, in the rain..

Really like it, held so much water when you were reaching with your arm you could feel the weight in your shoulders!! The wrist band was tight even on my small wrists and you could see the dirt in the mitt pre rinse bucket. 

Considering it was about £5 I'm very happy with it. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just ordered mine for £6.99 and didn't see any postal charge,


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I binned my bear claw yesterday after 3 uses I found it too cumbersome didn’t get in nooks and crannies pulled on badges etc and was a pain to dry after use. Was worth a try.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Bloody hell guys ive only just got round to ordering some klin korea wash pads, now your onto this one, i cant keep up


----------



## AJ_ (Jun 23, 2012)

I ordered one of these a few weeks ago and only today had an opportunity to use it. To be quite frank I’m very disappointed with it. The thing is huge and it’s far too absorbent, making it hold a vast amount of water and thus making it too heavy. Turned a therapeutic wash routine into what felt like a gym class swinging a kettlebell around! Although I can see it being great for covering large flat areas such as a bonnet, it’s pants at getting in the nucks and crannies, around badges or grilles etc. I also found it quite difficult to grip but that’s maybe just down to the sheer weight of the thing. In summary I won’t be using it again.

AJ


----------



## evanhartshorne (Mar 15, 2013)

I’ve used mine a couple of times and it’s just to big and heavy, I’ll be sticking with my usual Adams wash pad


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad it wasn’t only me who didn’t like it.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Too big and heavy as said.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I love mine. I got the pad, not the mitt.

I plan to buy a few more of them TBH.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

wayne451 said:


> I love mine. I got the pad, not the mitt.
> 
> I plan to buy a few more of them TBH.


I'd buy the Mitt but found the pad just too cumbersome once filled with suds. Always feels like i'm trying to hold onto the pad rather than washing the car.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Fold it in half and hold it that way. 

4 passes without the need to go back to the bucket.

Pass 1, then flip it for pass 2, fold the opposite way for pass 3 and flip it again for pass 4!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Shame some of you not liking it but world would be very boring if everyone did the same thing, at least it was cheap


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

If anyone that bought the pad wants shot, I’ll take it off your hands, price permitting of course!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

wayne451 said:


> Fold it in half and hold it that way.
> 
> 4 passes without the need to go back to the bucket.
> 
> Pass 1, then flip it for pass 2, fold the opposite way for pass 3 and flip it again for pass 4!


I'll give it a go, i thought about cutting it. It needs to be about 2/3rds the size I reckon


----------

